# Tony Hancock is BANNED!



## dessiato (Jun 20, 2007)

Just seen that the advertising authorities are not going to allow the old Tony Hancock adverts about eggs to be shown. Apparently they don't suggest a healthy and varied diet. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6220684.stm


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jun 20, 2007)

Absolutely fucking stupid - another great day for Nanny Britain.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 20, 2007)

Ive just read that.... we can watch adverts for alcohol, chocolate etc but we cant see one suggesting we eat eggs


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jun 20, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Ive just read that.... we can watch adverts for alcohol, chocolate etc but we cant see one suggesting we eat eggs


That's exactly what I was thinking just now.

Why not just ban fucking everything and make everyone stay indoors eating leaves.


----------



## White Lotus (Jun 20, 2007)

Better yet, you can't advertise butter & cheese before the 9pm watershed now because they're high-fat items and the kiddiwinks might see it.

Abso-fuckin'-lutely mental.

Guess the Dairy Marketing Board skimped on their contribution to Nu Labour coffers, no?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 20, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Ive just read that.... we can watch adverts for alcohol, chocolate etc but we cant see one suggesting we eat eggs


and cheap airlines which damage the environment, and cars that damage the environment and kill people, and high sugar cereals and soft drinks etc etc, but Oh no not eggs, they might not be healthy enough! the more I think about this the more annoying it is!


----------



## dessiato (Jun 20, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I was thinking just now.
> 
> Why not just ban fucking everything and make everyone stay indoors eating leaves.


but eating leaves will not give you a varied diet so don't do that!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jun 20, 2007)

One word. WANKERS.Hancock was a genius


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 20, 2007)

There was an item on the Today programme about this, with Fay Weldon, who wrote the original ads. She pointed out that we are advertising things which are much worse for you and for the environment, and that the decision is bizarre.

She also said that Hancock hated doing the adverts, because he saw them as a comedown, and that they had to keep adjusting the scripts to allow him some artistic freedom and keep him happy, which they were happy to do, of course.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 20, 2007)

If you look at Youtube -  - you can see what she meant about his reluctance! 

And that is Patricia Hayes with him, too!


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)

Just came across this video of Hancock out-takes. It's a nice way to pass 9 minutes.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 4, 2012)

Guineveretoo said:


> If you look at Youtube -  - you can see what she meant about his reluctance!
> 
> And that is Patricia Hayes with him, too!



...and Pat Coombs at 6 minutes!


----------



## 8ball (Jul 4, 2012)

Presumably this banning of a 1950s ad was based on 1980s dietary advice.

Bizarre.


----------



## T & P (Jul 4, 2012)

I must have missed the warnings on all those McDonalds and KFC adverts advising us only to eat their heart-bursting shite as part of a varied diet.

Meanwhile, a gigantic 1500-seater McDonalds opens on the Olympic site. That's certainly one way to try to get kids attending the Games healthy and fit.

Jesus cunting christ...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Blimey, that was five years ago! I have no recollection at all of this thread...


----------



## likesfish (Jul 4, 2012)

Actually md adverts wibble on about fruit bags as one of your 5 aday never manged to persuade my kids that a fruit bag is an option much lke most parents.

In fact never seen a kid eating a fruit ag from mds eiter.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 4, 2012)

can you imagine being the kind of tit who makes that decision. The mind boggles.


----------



## youngian (Jul 8, 2012)

In a similar vein doesn't the Milky Bar Kid song now say "the good taste that's  in Milky bar" when it used to be "goodness that's in..."


----------



## youngian (Jul 8, 2012)

The NHS also wishes to make clear to potential blood donors they will not lose an armful.


----------



## White Lotus (Jul 24, 2012)

likesfish said:


> Actually md adverts wibble on about fruit bags as one of your 5 aday never manged to persuade my kids that a fruit bag is an option much lke most parents.
> 
> In fact never seen a kid eating a fruit ag from mds eiter.


My daughter says that going to McDs for fruit or a salad is like going to a prostitute for a hug.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 24, 2012)

youngian said:


> The NHS also wishes to make clear to potential blood donors they will not lose an armful.


 
I was thinking about this, a pint would be more than an armful if anything.

Fortunately they don't take so much these days...


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2018)

Badgers your "like" has been a long time coming!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2018)

The 'forgotten' comedian 

The forgotten British comedian who paved the way for Alan Partridge and David Brent

Disappointing to hear 'David Brent' mentioned in the same sentence


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> The 'forgotten' comedian
> 
> The forgotten British comedian who paved the way for Alan Partridge and David Brent
> 
> Disappointing to hear 'David Brent' mentioned in the same sentence



You can't forget someone you've never heard of, and for lots of people Tony Hancock is someone they have never heard of.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 25, 2018)

I go to work every day on two eggs - fuck you Nanny State


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> I go to work every day on two eggs - fuck you Nanny State


I use my car, much less fragile.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 25, 2018)

<Ba - Dum - Tish> Thank you very much etc etc etc


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 25, 2018)

I know this is an old topic but it really is laughable to think that advertising or the industry watchdogs have any scruples or morals of any value. Capitalism eh, what a laugh.


----------



## bemused (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank goodness they aren't banning the likes of coco pops, honey nut cornflakes, granola with chocolate, etc.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2018)

I just saw this Tony Hancock thread appear in the "New posts" list and my heart sank.

Another one gone too soon....


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2018)

a_chap said:


> I just saw this Tony Hancock thread appear in the "New posts" list and my heart sank.
> 
> Another one gone too soon....


I have some bad news for you. He's been dead since 1968. Today is the fiftieth anniversary of his dying.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2018)

Like I said: gone too soon.

Edited to add: Irony; did she die in vain?

But kudos for pointing out that Tony Aloysious Hancock died 50 years ago _*today*_. Spooky.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 25, 2018)

Brummie legend


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 25, 2018)

a_chap said:


> I just saw this Tony Hancock thread appear in the "New posts" list and my heart sank.
> 
> Another one gone too soon....


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2018)

Hopefully all you Hancock fans got my "did she die in vain" reference.


----------



## tim (Jun 25, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Hopefully all you Hancock fans got my "did she die in vain" reference.


As King John said at Runnyouef "If the Baron's don't get it, that's their problem"


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2018)

"Baron's"


----------



## tim (Jun 25, 2018)

a_chap said:


> "Baron's"


I don't know whether to blame auto correction or just fat fingers


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2018)

Blame god


----------



## tim (Jun 25, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Blame god



God!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2018)

You heard me right.

Her.


----------



## tim (Jun 25, 2018)

Her upstairs


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2018)

You silly moo.


----------



## tim (Jun 25, 2018)

The Word made flesh






After the same manner also sh_e took_ the cup, when she had supped, saying, This cup is the new testament in my blood: this do ye, as oft as ye drink _it_, in remembrance of me.


----------



## Humirax (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm all for the banning of egg commercials and indeed the egg industry and heres why

*Regardless as to whether they’re in free range or caged farming systems, hens lead an existence of pain and suffering throughout their shortened lives. *

*Free range *
There is a common misconception that free range eggs involve hens roaming outside, happy and free. Yet the reality is that free range hens are actually kept in vast sheds with potentially thousands of other birds, few of which ever see daylight. 

Free range might mean cage-free, but EU legislation stipulates that as many as nine birds can occupy one square metre of floor space. Provided the bird-to-floor ratio is met, these laws do not stop chickens being stacked tier upon tier. They must be given some kind of outside access, but in such confined spaces only few birds are ever able to actually make it outside. 






Standard free range practice is to cut off a large portion of each hen’s beak with a hot blade without the use of painkillers so that hens in close confinement don’t peck each other. A hen’s beak is very sensitive, akin to a human’s fingertips. Research suggests that beak trimming leads to both acute and chronic pain with symptoms similar to those of human amputees who suffer from phantom limb pain.

All commercial hens are sent to slaughter after around one year’s egg production despite having a natural life span of seven years. They mostly end up in processed meats, typically pet food. ‘Breeders’, the hens required to produce the next generations of egg-layers, are similarly slaughtered after one year due to exhaustion.

*Battery and ‘enriched’ cages*

Battery farms consist of huge, windowless sheds housing thousands of hens who are crammed four or five at a time into small wire cages stacked on top of each other in rows. Each hen may have as little as 430cm² of space: too small to spread even one wing. Battery farms exist across the world, and the majority of egg-laying hens in the US are battery, despite bans in some states.

In the EU, barren battery cages are banned in favour of ‘enriched’ cages, though these only provide 600cm² of usable space: less than an A4 size of paper.

Meanwhile, some farms have been known to break the ban and still use the older, smaller cages.

*Male chicks*
Whether free range or factory farmed, male chicks are of no use for egg or meat production, and are killed almost immediately after hatching. They are either thrown into an industrial grinder (‘macerator’) while still alive or gassed to death, the preferred method in the UK. 

*The effect on the animals*
Chickens are intelligent, inquisitive animals, but under farmed conditions they are unable to perform any of their natural behaviours like dust-bathing or building a nest, feeding or foraging. The confined, packed-out conditions have serious implications for their physical and mental health – broken bones, osteoporosis and malignant tumours are common, as are stress-induced abnormal behaviours. Lack of exercise also causes some hens’ bodies to degenerate.

Even in the ultimately rare small scale production systems, hens are still treated as commodities, with no say over the use of their bodies. Keeping rescued egg-laying hens in your backyard is one way to help these animals, but taking their eggs for your own consumption is not. Some hens mourn the loss of their eggs, while many eat their own unfertilised eggs as a way to take back the nutrients contained within them. Even if this was not the case, what is important is that other animals are not ours to use in any way.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2018)

KFC's alright though????


----------



## NoXion (Jun 26, 2018)

Chickens are intelligent? Must be a definition of intelligent I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 26, 2018)

blossie33 said:


> Brummie legend



They were cleaning the Hancock mural in Old (spice) Square last week.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 26, 2018)

The mods have gone too far this time.


----------



## tim (Jun 26, 2018)

Humirax said:


> I'm all for the banning of egg commercials and indeed the egg industry and heres why
> 
> *Regardless as to whether they’re in free range or caged farming systems, hens lead an existence of pain and suffering throughout their shortened lives. *
> 
> ...



I though my great grandfather was a bad farmer, but at least his chickens used to move about.


----------

